# RecipeDB - Nierra Sevada



## Cocko

Nierra Sevada  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes BIAB - 60 minute boil. 0 hops are added to no chill container - mine is my fermenter! HA!I start with 36L and end with 28L in fermenter.... adjust accordingly!I have done this brew 4 times and it only gets better... might add a little wheat next time for a little more head retention..   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.2 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.6 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    25 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 30mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         28L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 38.3 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 23 EBC   Batch Size 28L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## reviled

hey cocko, does this come out crystal sweet? That seems like quite a bit


----------



## braufrau

looks right to me!

1lb of xtal is pretty typical. 

e.g.
http://www.cornells.com/content.cfm?s=5&p=29


----------



## gibbocore

Yeah at 36 ibu i'd want that much crystal in there. I havn't made a cascade apa for some time now, it may be due.

Cheers.


----------



## reviled

gibbocore said:


> Yeah at 36 ibu i'd want that much crystal in there. I havn't made a cascade apa for some time now, it may be due.
> 
> Cheers.



Are you implying 36 IBU's is bitter?

Each to their own, but I normally wont go over 5% crystal, and 36 IBU's is probably on the lower scale of my beers.. I might give it a shot tho, it looks pretty quaffable I was just worried about crystal sweetness.. 

Cheers


----------



## gibbocore

reviled said:


> Are you implying 36 IBU's is bitter?
> 
> Each to their own, but I normally wont go over 5% crystal, and 36 IBU's is probably on the lower scale of my beers.. I might give it a shot tho, it looks pretty quaffable I was just worried about crystal sweetness..
> 
> Cheers




Yeah i reckon its bitter enough to warrant a bit of resdiual sweetness, most of my beers range between 30-40 as well. But there's other factors as well, like how low you mash the base malt etc drying in order to balance the sweetness from the crystal and what not. I prob wouldn't go over 5% either though. Each to there own, thats the beauty of home brewing!


----------



## Cocko

reviled said:


> hey cocko, does this come out crystal sweet? That seems like quite a bit



Hey Reviled,

I have been told I have a sweet tooth, so to speak, but this beer is far from over the top.... rave reviews from beer loving mates, 'real beer' lovers - not megaswill drinkers... they don't get given my brews  

Give it a go bro, I am sure you will enjoy!

Cheers


----------



## razz

I love this type of beer Cocko, mine has Magnum instead of Chinook. Apart from that they are pretty much the same brew. You did not mention your mash temp/time? The last one I made I think had caramalt instead of the darker crystal. Definitely an ale to keep on brewing.


----------



## reviled

Cocko said:


> Hey Reviled,
> 
> I have been told I have a sweet tooth, so to speak, but this beer is far from over the top.... rave reviews from beer loving mates, 'real beer' lovers - not megaswill drinkers... they don't get given my brews
> 
> Give it a go bro, I am sure you will enjoy!
> 
> Cheers



Sweet bro, im probably on the other end of the scale, I love excessively bitter beers, 70odd IBU's etc  but I like to have something quaffable as well, this looks the goods I was just scared to use that much crystal... But ill trust you and give it a crack B) Ill let you know what I think in a few weeks.. Might brew it this wkend actually..


----------



## reviled

Mash temp? 66? 

Reckon I can sub the chinook and pearle with super alpha? ive got some US Cascade but no chinook or pearle


----------



## Cocko

razz said:


> I love this type of beer Cocko, mine has Magnum instead of Chinook. Apart from that they are pretty much the same brew. You did not mention your mash temp/time? The last one I made I think had caramalt instead of the darker crystal. Definitely an ale to keep on brewing.



Sorry, 60 min mash @ 66 deg.

Yep one to keep brewing, this my house ale!

How was the caramalt instead? I have had that exact thought...


----------



## Cocko

reviled said:


> Mash temp? 66?
> 
> Reckon I can sub the chinook and pearle with super alpha? ive got some US Cascade but no chinook or pearle



Maybe you can sub the Chinook but I reckon the Perle is a fair part of the flavour character...


----------



## reviled

Cocko said:


> Maybe you can sub the Chinook but I reckon the Perle is a fair part of the flavour character...



Bugger I was hoping you werent gonna say that <_< Ill try and track some down..


----------



## razz

Cocko said:


> Sorry, 60 min mash @ 66 deg.
> 
> Yep one to keep brewing, this my house ale!
> 
> How was the caramalt instead? I have had that exact thought...


No noticeable difference, my last recipe had approx 500gms caramalt and 6.5 kgs ale malt.


----------



## mikem108

Having sampled a few US beers lately I'm convinced that their crystal is different, I've made that recipe that calls for about 6 to 700 gms of crystal and it was just too much, using the locally available products.


----------



## Fourstar

As mikem108 said, 10% Crystal seems abit much. i'd drop it back to 5-7% at most when using local orweyermann crystal. It needs to be sweet but just enough to be offset by the hops.

I did a SNPA clone back in December, was quite good. Didnt have Mag and Perle on hand so i used Simcoe for Magnum and NB for Perle.
Next one i might also do a big dry hopping in secondary. As I no-chill I will also add the whirlpool hops to the cube @ 70 deg next time.

SNPA 
American Pale Ale 
Type: All Grain

Traditional Ale (Joe White) 94 % 
Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) 6 % 

Simcoe (60 min) 25 IBU 
Northern Brewer (30 min) 8 IBU 
Cascade (10 min) 5.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (Whirlpool)

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 38 IBU
Est Color: 9.2 SRM 

Mash In 66.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out 77.0 C 10 min


Cheers!


----------



## Cocko

Cheers Fourstar,

I will mess around it and try bringing it back from 8.8% to around 6% and see how it goes!

That said I do love it as is and if it ain't broke..


:icon_cheers:


----------



## beersatan

Cocko said:


> That said I do love it as is and if it ain't broke..
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:



I reckon this one would be a good recipe to try some fresh flowers in. Luckily I have some here I prepared earlier!

I once heard - if it ain't broke, do it harder.  :huh:


----------



## Cocko

beersatan said:


> I reckon this one would be a good recipe to try some fresh flowers in. Luckily I have some here I prepared earlier!
> 
> I once heard - if it ain't broke, do it harder.



Fresh home grown flowers :icon_drool2: 

I've seen your gallery.... Ok, lets do it like this:

You pick and pack and I will give you my address to send them to?!?


Do it harder!! :lol: - GOLD!


----------



## hazard

reviled said:


> hey cocko, does this come out crystal sweet? That seems like quite a bit



See interview with chuck hahn interview in latest BYO mag - he says that JS Amber Ale is 20% crystal. And it isn't overly sweet. 10% in this should be fine.


----------



## Tim

SNPA has a chalky bite too it compared to LCPA. Are you adjusting your water chemistry at all, or is your water naturally hard?


----------



## Cocko

Tim said:


> SNPA has a chalky bite too it compared to LCPA. Are you adjusting your water chemistry at all, or is your water naturally hard?



My water is always hard but that is none of your business!  

Seriously though, I travel to the states every year with work and I can tell you straight up that Oz SNPA is far from the beast you buy in the U.S. - I don't know why as it is a true import.....

Anyway, if you want a more chalky taste I would add half a stick, white or even yellow, at 5 min :lol: 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Midnight Brew

hey Cocko, 

Do you do anything different or made any changes to this recipe? Would love to hear how the updated version is doing almost 3 years on.

Cheers


----------



## Cocko

Hey MB,

Nah, still pretty much the same, just on a bigger scale... also moved the late hops a little and dry hop the bejeebus out of it....

edit: Oh and sometimes split the crystal half with dark crystal for a colour change....

Still a good recipe.

Similar grain bill with the SNCA hopping is the new beloved though: :icon_drool2:


----------



## jameson

Hi made a bit of a over look today. I was looking at this recipe and the one in 250 clone brew magazine. I went with this recipe but didn't scale back the grain bill for 21l no chill. I do have a chiller which came with the gear I have a lend of to next Christmas :icon_cheers:. my question is with the late hop addition do I bump the time up 5min to 10 etc because I will be chilling the wort? This is my first biab so I am hopping the brew goes smooth. 
Thanks jameaon


----------



## Cocko

jameson said:


> Hi made a bit of a over look today. I was looking at this recipe and the one in 250 clone brew magazine. I went with this recipe but didn't scale back the grain bill for 21l no chill. I do have a chiller which came with the gear I have a lend of to next Christmas :icon_cheers: . my question is with the late hop addition do I bump the time up 5min to 10 etc because I will be chilling the wort? This is my first biab so I am hopping the brew goes smooth.
> Thanks jameaon



No do it exact, the recipe, as it stands would be perfect for a 'chiller' brewer.. as you may have seen from the other recipes...

Only other thing I would add is a shizen load of dry hop, in fermenter or however you roll...

I would go 1 to 1.8 grams per litre...

Other than that - it could will be the best beer you have EVER made...

Report back!

Cheers


----------



## Cocko

Cocko said:


> .. also moved the late hops a little ....




This is because of no chill learning...

So Chilling - follow hopping + dry

No Chilling - Move late additions by 10 minutes and add a little...

Cheers


----------



## jameson

Thanks cocko think I have it. So many different feelings going through my mind at the moment. But one thing for sure there is so many pale ales and ipas I want to get knee deep in it not funny. I will report back no worries. Roll on Saturday :icon_cheers:


----------



## JDW81

Cocko,

I noticed you no chill this one. How well do the cube hops shine through (flavour and aroma)? Any merit in a mini boil for a bit of extra late hop goodness?

Cheers,

JD


----------



## Cocko

JDW81 said:


> Cocko,
> 
> I noticed you no chill this one. How well do the cube hops shine through (flavour and aroma)? Any merit in a mini boil for a bit of extra late hop goodness?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JD



I have never cube hopped this - all dry have been in the fermenter - you could french press, I just put pallets in a coffee mug, fill with boiling water and dump in the fermenter....

You can never have too much cascade aroma


----------



## JDW81

Cocko said:


> I have never cube hopped this - all dry have been in the fermenter - you could french press, I just put pallets in a coffee mug, fill with boiling water and dump in the fermenter....
> 
> You can never have too much cascade aroma



Must have mis-read something, I did look at it at 6am. This is about to be added to the to-do list.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## jameson

Hi Cocko just a report back on how the brew went.
I went through the motions spot on at one stage swmbo came out and said I am very impressed that you know all this. Lol 
Now for the numbers 
I ended up with 18l in the fermenter :huh: 
Og was 1.062 so I added 3l of water which dropped it to 1.056 the wort tasted quite sweet and is dark.
I mashed in @ 66.5 which dropped to 65.5 and after the 60 min it was @ 64.5
I hoisted the bag up and raised the temp to 70 and dunked the bag for 3or 4 min. Followed by a big squeeze as it cooled. 
I also used brew bright but ended up with quite a bit of crud in the fermenter.
So lessons learnt
1. You don't need a full on boil
2. Use hop bags
3. Buy a refractometer so I can balance the recipe with dme
4. Smash the ice out of frozen bottles for the chiller during the day not a night swmbo or the neighbours didn't find it amusing at 11.30 on a Saturday night
5. Have the bag turned the other way so grin doesn't get trapped in the seam
Think I will have to have a brew day with bribie or Paxx to pick up there tricks. 
Thanks for posting the recipe and I will report back on the beer when its finished. I also am looking to attempt this brew again sometime.


----------

